# The Purps: Ice Water Flush - effective?



## Jack Larson (Mar 3, 2011)

Specifically The Purps from BC Bud 
Does the whole plant have to be cooler to turn *The Purps* strain purple? 
Or will an ice water flush and/or an ice water soaking be enough?
In either case, how long does it take?


----------



## hoagtech (Mar 4, 2011)

Not cool man. My buddy put his shit in the freezer and it pisses me off. Purpling plants are an indication of potassium deficiencies which will harm your plants general health and potency. 
Growing them healthy and purple however, requires a potassium anti-sulfate. I beleive its called potassium hydroxide or peroxide. "freezing" your plants is a terrible act of gardening and is scandalous. Anyone whos seen it can tell the difference btween a correctly grown purp and "freezer weed" Its like pouring Odouls into a budweiser and selling it.


----------



## Jack Larson (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for confirming what I was already thinking...the color is not worth losing 2 weeks or so, of optimal growth/maturity. 
I'm just tired of explaining why The Purps isn't purple. I'll check out the potassium anti sulfate.


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 4, 2011)

All of the best purps i've ever had - crystal development and that yummy sweet fruitish taste were completely green. People pay for purple though, like they say a deficiency in most occasions. So sad.


----------



## drkillachronic (Jun 13, 2011)

I know this is an old thread, but I had to reply to such genius. Anti-sulfate....gimme - and the rest of us - a break.


----------



## Alex Kelly (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh god another brilliant post by hoag lol...Potassium anti-sulfate? So the opposite of Potassium Sulfate? I couldn't even find a match for that word on google... If you really want a "stress induced" shade of purple for all of your plants you don't have to put them in the freezer or "ice fluch" them. You lower temperatures in the last couple weeks of flowering. For example, if you were running 85F day and 75F night, and then you switched to 70F day and 50F night, your plants would turn purple. I would never reccomend doing this, just get a purple phenotype. Good Luck.


----------



## mrduke (Jun 13, 2011)

OP i grew da purps for almost a year and it never got really purple til i got some purple maxx from humbolt nutes this shit works i dont know how or wht but it does just feed like half strenght nutes with it or it'll burn em up bad


----------



## bamfrivet (Jun 14, 2011)

maybe those particular nutes turned your plant purple because it has purple dye in it? If you want to be really scandalous, then add some food dye to your water and it'll change the color of the plant until you stop adding dye.


----------



## mikadodarkside (Jun 14, 2011)

Purple is natural reaction to temperature, For the most part a freezer weed is a bad idea, but if you can lower your temps to 3-7 degrees Celsius even the most green strains turn purple. nao if you put your plant in the fridge at night and hps in day, your gonna get temp variations that are probably not good. maybe try leaving your plant in its dark period ( 2 days before harvest) in the fridge. you couldn't fuck it up that much IMO.


----------



## bLunteDDDD (Jun 15, 2011)

bamfrivet said:


> maybe those particular nutes turned your plant purple because it has purple dye in it? If you want to be really scandalous, then add some food dye to your water and it'll change the color of the plant until you stop adding dye.


realllly???


----------



## rusto (Jun 15, 2011)

im sorry but thats idiotic. the purpling effect is caused when plants go into shock causing it to cut off the carbon dioxide to the plant causing the green chlorophyll to turn purple. the safest way to induce shock is by gradually lowering the temp by -10 degrees than the current temp, in the last 10-14 days of flowering.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jun 15, 2011)

hoagtech said:


> Not cool man. My buddy put his shit in the freezer and it pisses me off. Purpling plants are an indication of potassium deficiencies which will harm your plants general health and potency.
> Growing them healthy and purple however, requires a potassium anti-sulfate. I beleive its called potassium hydroxide or peroxide. "freezing" your plants is a terrible act of gardening and is scandalous. Anyone whos seen it can tell the difference btween a correctly grown purp and "freezer weed" Its like pouring Odouls into a budweiser and selling it.


 So when my Blueberry or Gorilla Grape plants turn purple my plants are harmed and deficient? I better bring this up to DJ Short, cuz i feel sorta ripped off now. 

Your post was like pouring bullshit into a thread and selling it as information

Now all the noobs that are growing purple strains are gonna flood the forums with questions about thier sick plants......some strains are geneticly purple so your info doesnt apply to the broad spectrum of cannabis. You are correct about the defs, but be more specific next time and not so scandolous


----------



## Sketchbomb (Jun 17, 2011)

bLunteDDDD said:


> realllly???


Hahaha, that's funny. Actually, pigments don't pass through the membrane of the roots so that's a negative. Some strains have tendencies to turn purple naturally. Others, don't. It's basically a factor of genetics and environment. If a strain originated in cold climates then it's offspring are more likely to turn darker in color as the flowering stage progresses. But, if the environment won't allow it, then the plant won't turn. Plants will individually have different characteristics because they are not identical (even clones can have mutative regression where they are different from the mother.) if you have to explain to someone why the purps isn't purple, just tell them it's because they are albino plants lol


----------



## smokeymcnuggetz (Jun 17, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> So when my Blueberry or Gorilla Grape plants turn purple my plants are harmed and deficient? I better bring this up to DJ Short, cuz i feel sorta ripped off now.
> 
> Your post was like pouring bullshit into a thread and selling it as information
> 
> Now all the noobs that are growing purple strains are gonna flood the forums with questions about thier sick plants......some strains are geneticly purple so your info doesnt apply to the broad spectrum of cannabis. You are correct about the defs, but be more specific next time and not so scandolous


woot woot i got that purrrp...cool, i been wondering whats going on i was just happy that i had a couple purps till my cuzn told me it was a potassium problem which i was skeptical of because i have a few strains going and it was only that one strain in particular and it is in both plants all the others are 100% green same soil same schedule.. basically i am just winging it but looking on here for bits of advice but its a task in itself to weed thru all the bs on here. But in all there's some very smart people on here and i appreciate yall


----------



## smokeymcnuggetz (Jun 17, 2011)

Now all the noobs that are growing purple strains are gonna flood the forums with questions about thier sick plants...

not meeeeeeee


----------



## justin457 (Aug 7, 2011)

stop thinking ice water is a good idea!!!!!!!

cool temperatures, yes, ONLY if you're plant is genetically predisposed to keepin up on that pigment, it starts with an 'a', i forget, that's produced in the cold (cuz chlorophyl and green ain't!). but even then who cares if it's purple? grow it well so it's good weed, if you get lucky and the pheno turns out to be purple then swell, but otherwise, mehhhhh


----------



## dragun (Aug 7, 2011)

i put ice cubes(during lights out)on top of my soil to see if the slow melting cold water would purple up my gdp.the the ones with ice cubes purpled up alot faster.too time consuming with a lot of plants.and too many ice cubes.

to do it right...drop the temperature to 60 for two hours(during lights out)for two hours a night,for two weeks.two weeks before harvest.you do need plants that have purple genetics.


----------



## sweetleaf chongo (Aug 7, 2011)

the purple color is in the genetics...lower the temps at night by 10 degree to help induce the coloring...it will help but there is no way to turn it purple the way you dream about...its all about the genetics....bc purps has good genes...suprised you didnt get at least 1 purp phenom...forget ice water...coloring dye...purple maxx....bs hype


----------



## Guido Sarduchi (Jun 27, 2013)

Purple does exist in genetics... I grow Purps and theyre good and healthy all the way through... but theyre Purple Trainwreck from Reserva Privada and my buddy took clones from the best of about 24 females... one friend of mine uses General Hydro but grows in a slightly different soil than another.his doesnt purple over hardly at all .. one of them gets purple tinge second week every time just like me( I use general organics) . Mine gets so purple that if you cut into before its dry its pink and we use Bud Blood or Open Sesame.. I follow up with Kool Bloom. Its not always a defeciency . Around here it never is. It has nothing to do with temp. or a freezer.. just solid dense genetics.... It also has a tendancy to be a prissy little bitch about everything you give it. so a deficiency in these ladies equals a fast death . Or an ever faster Hermie. But overall shes nasty


----------

